# Intel  Intel:82845G/GL/ driver problem



## Revolt (Mar 13, 2005)

Hi everyone.

Here my problem.I stupidly tryed reinstalling drivers for my Intel 82845G/GL/GV/GE/PE Memory Controller Hub.Downloaded from there site,went through the .exe setup,gets to the end and says unknown error will now abort..

In device manager now says (video controller vga compatible)not my intel card installed.video plays slow.Windows does pick up the card on startup I run through the wizard ,and it asks for iALMNT.SYS(which i give it) then says problem with software and aborts.

I turned off system restore ages ago ,and have even tryed rollback driver.Could i just instal the windows xp driver for my card?(before the update that driver worked fine)

Many thanks for your advice and replies in advance


----------



## Revolt (Mar 13, 2005)

Just to let you know.Tryed installing drier again says.problem installing this hardware access denied.


----------



## Cromewell (Mar 13, 2005)

try removing every device that has to do with it,  restart windows and let it redetect everything


----------



## Revolt (Mar 13, 2005)

Hi,removed the controller in device manager.There is just 1,removed and restarted.Windows does detect it then goes through setup again!???I just dont know what to do.
Could someone please help.



Cheers in advance


----------



## Cromewell (Mar 13, 2005)

are you using a limited account?


----------



## Revolt (Mar 14, 2005)

cromewell sorry what is a limited account?do you mean windows xp?


----------



## Revolt (Mar 14, 2005)

Ive just checked and im the computer adm in user accounts.This is bugging me!

If i install windows xp over this copy of windows Home will all windows instal there drivers for my graphics card?Can i keep my old settings?

Cheers


----------



## Cromewell (Mar 14, 2005)

repairing or reinstalling windows might be what you have to do, try redownloading the driver and/or installing the one you have now in safe mode


----------

